# What are your favorite quality of life things as a composer?



## dylanmixer (Dec 6, 2021)

Not sample libraries. Not gear. Not hardware. But everything else. For me, it's my blackout curtains and my salt lamp. 

As people that spend 90% of their time in a home office/ studio staring at a computer, what are some things that make the composing process for you easier or more enjoyable?


----------



## Gerbil (Dec 6, 2021)

Zoom. I can chat away with friends and colleagues while I’m working. The reason I still teach and perform is because I like working with other musicians and, years ago, that was the case in the studio as well. These days, I find it rather isolating being stuck in a studio on my own for three days at a time, so love having the option of a chat with a friendly face.


----------



## dylanmixer (Dec 6, 2021)

Gerbil said:


> Zoom. I can chat away with friends and colleagues while I’m working. The reason I still teach and perform is because I like working with other musicians and, years ago, that was the case in the studio as well. These days, I find it rather isolating being stuck in a studio on my own for three days at a time, so love having the option of a chat with a friendly face.


Good one!


----------



## CT (Dec 6, 2021)

Windows, fresh air, a comfortable chair, a sensible desk. Can not seem to manage the third and fourth.


----------



## SyMTiK (Dec 6, 2021)

For me, having a place I WANT to work in is very important. Always been inspired by Hans Zimmers own studio, I really like having lots of fun lights, posters, and knick knacks in my studio to make it moody since I enjoy writing moody music 😂


----------



## Vonk (Dec 7, 2021)

I love my studio, but when it's fine outside I feel bad about staying indoors. So this is my summer studio for doodling ideas in front of an appreciative audience. The live feedback is invaluable in choosing which compositions to develop.


----------



## nolotrippen (Dec 7, 2021)

Coffee
My wife
My wife bringing me coffee


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Dec 7, 2021)

An understanding partner!
Enough rest and time off to get the ideas flowing
Enough nature around me

A good chair
A clean and clear desk


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Dec 7, 2021)

Comfortable chair

Supportive significant other (although, this is more fantasy than reality considering I am single and have not been on a date in over 7 years but, even when I did date and have relationships, none of those women had any interest whatsoever in hearing me play guitar or my musical compositions)


----------



## dylanmixer (Dec 7, 2021)

SyMTiK said:


> For me, having a place I WANT to work in is very important. Always been inspired by Hans Zimmers own studio, I really like having lots of fun lights, posters, and knick knacks in my studio to make it moody since I enjoy writing moody music 😂


Man, this is A E S T H E T I C.


----------



## tmhuud (Dec 7, 2021)

The shitty coffee and better donuts.


----------



## Daryl (Dec 8, 2021)

For me its deciding when I want to work, or even if.


----------



## muk (Dec 8, 2021)

Having an audience. And Faber-Castell 4B pencils!


----------



## stixman (Dec 8, 2021)

Sets the mood….plan to make short videos and create my own themes


----------



## dylanmixer (Dec 9, 2021)

stixman said:


> Sets the mood….plan to make short videos and create my own themes


Now that is a must have.


----------



## averystemmler (Dec 9, 2021)

Quiet, tactile things to fiddle with while listening to a mix. My current favorites are a set of metal dice, a deck of cards, and a shelf of old encyclopedias from the 60s.

Physical copies of musical reference texts are nice to have on hand too. Leafing through pages of an old, used copy of Sam Adler is weirdly cathartic.


----------



## JohnG (Dec 9, 2021)

In no particular order:

— helicopter pad;
— orchestra, conductor and engineering team at my beck and call 24/7;
— screaming fans, “we want more drones!”
— worshipful family

It’s not much, but it’s a living.


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Dec 9, 2021)

A good quality of hygiene of the ears, the disposition of spirit, the luminosity, the calm, the time and no concern.


----------



## MeloKeyz (Dec 26, 2021)

Taking my portable studio and write outdoors in front of the ocean.


----------



## hessproject (Dec 26, 2021)

I like my home set up, but I've been much more productive lately after making the switch from desktop to a laptop, I've found being able to make stuff as soon as inspiration strikes instead of waiting to get home has been really helpful for me. 

When I'm in my apartment/studio though, a mug of peppermint tea, a good candle, and my desk with my small collection of funkos help get the juices flowing


----------



## BassClef (Dec 26, 2021)

A fine single malt Scotch whiskey!


----------



## dylanmixer (Dec 26, 2021)

hessproject said:


> I like my home set up, but I've been much more productive lately after making the switch from desktop to a laptop, I've found being able to make stuff as soon as inspiration strikes instead of waiting to get home has been really helpful for me.
> 
> When I'm in my apartment/studio though, a mug of peppermint tea, a good candle, and my desk with my small collection of funkos help get the juices flowing


What's your laptop setup look like? Interface? MIDI Controller?


----------



## hessproject (Dec 26, 2021)

dylanmixer said:


> What's your laptop setup look like? Interface? MIDI Controller?


When I'm portable it's just the laptop, a small midi controller (arturia minilab) and an external harddrive that I keep in a little holder attached to the back of the screen. Then I have a USB hub to plug it into my studio gear when I'm home so I can hook it up to the studio monitors, mixer, larger midi controller, external displays, etc. with one plug.

Super easy to start an idea on the go and then plug it in when needed/it's convenient


----------

